# elvish as a school subject...



## Deleted member 3778 (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.dagbladet.no/dinside/2004/03/05/392639.html 

this article is in Norwegian I'm afraid, but it says that the students at Turves Green Boys' Technology College in England will soon be able to choose Sindarin as one of their courses. (the college's webpage doesn't mention anything though...) Has anyone else heard any news about this? 

(hm. why a boys' college?! -.O *goes off grumbling*)


----------

